
Exploring the World on Foot - pavornyoh
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/13/opinion/exploring-the-world-on-foot.html
======
mettamage
Beautiful story. Interesting that with boredom dopamine runs dry, since
studies have shown that people who walk, they produce more dopamine than
people sitting around all day.

